# 12 month follow-up after warranty repair.



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i bought the the original and only paid about 500 bucks with my lowes discount and other discounts and ill say it's a great saw for the money. now i dont use mine much because it's my secondary saw,mostly i bought it for doing dadoes. delta quality has gone down over the years but id say this saw is one they got right.


----------



## TucsonTim (Apr 14, 2018)

pottz - Yeah, this saw is an outstanding value. Love the fence/rail combo and the cast iron top. As long as it keeps running, I'm a happy camper with it. Thanks for responding…

PS - Any G&G projects planned following the Joinery Tour? Just wondering…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> pottz - Yeah, this saw is an outstanding value. Love the fence/rail combo and the cast iron top. As long as it keeps running, I m a happy camper with it. Thanks for responding…
> 
> PS - Any G&G projects planned following the Joinery Tour? Just wondering…
> 
> - TucsonTim


not unless i can find a commission,house is full no room for more.man id sure love to though.


----------



## WoodfanIM (Mar 30, 2020)

I have had my T1 for about 5 yrs now and it has worked pretty good for me. Have built cabinets, a kitchen buffet, a few tables and many other things. Not too much hardwood besides a little oak or maple but use it quite a bit. Its my first "serious" saw that I am learning a lot on and so far I think I have gotten my $$$ worth. 
I hope it works for me for a couple more years as I would love to upgrade to a cabinet saw with more features. 
I got mine right before they went to the T2 and I am glad I did because I hate to deal with damn warranties


----------

